# Company Reporting Dates Calendar



## tech/a (15 February 2005)

Interested in Dividends-------this from a poster on Reefcap

http://www.egoli.com.au/clientservi...ments/Reporting_Season_1H_2005_date_egoli.pdf

Very handy.


----------



## dutchie (15 February 2005)

*Re: Company Reporting Dates Calender*

Very handy Tech/a

Would be even better if the (expected) dividends where there too !


----------



## TPD (15 February 2005)

*Re: Company Reporting Dates Calender*

Hope This  Helps http://personal.macquarie.com.au/pe...lment_warrants/quarterly_dividend_preview.htm


----------



## tech/a (16 February 2005)

*Re: Company Reporting Dates Calender*

Yes it does thanks muchly.


----------

